# Question on CPC Ceritification if anyone can help..



## DMC1123 (Jun 24, 2011)

i have a quick question regarding the CPC if anyone can help me. I took the test and failed it on my first try. My question is this...are we allowed to have notes in the book to help us with the coding? I ask because I have notes in one of my coding books from taking classes etc but never looked into it if we were allowed to have notes so i borrowed a book from a friend with none in them.when i went to the test i saw everyone in there had notes written all over the pages to help them and i was so mad i didnt take mine..bc i thought that was the reason they checked the books to make sure there was nothing written in them....so this time im checking to see if were allowed..thank you ahead of time.


----------



## Michelle33 (Jun 24, 2011)

yes, you are allowed to have notes written inside the books. you are not allowed to have any loose paper inside your books or anything stapled or glued inside. you can write anything on the pages of the book that will help you with the exam. the purpose of  checking the books is to look for loose paper, not for notes. i hope this helps, good luck to you.


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Jun 26, 2011)

*CPC book notes*

Hi, I just finished a class to prepare for exam, and I also took the exam yesterday. It is okay to have notes and things written in your coding books. You just can't have papers, taped in them. I even had sticky notes, to mark pages. That was okay. I hope I passed, but won't know until later this week. You might check into a free retake, if you fail the first try. 
juliabiz@hotmail.com


----------



## mary60 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi, I failed the CPC twice!!!  I purchased the sample test questions, studied like crazy and I finally passed it last week with an 80%.  We were not allowed to have notes written in our coding books so those other people were quite lucky!


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 5, 2011)

According the the AAPC's website notations are allowed in your coding manuals and proctor's should be aware of these rules. 

This is what the AAPC's posting states:

"What is allowed in our books?

Handwritten notes are permitted in manuals. Tabs may be inserted, taped, pasted, glued, or stapled in the manuals so long as the obvious intent of the tab is to earmark a page with words or numbers, not supplement information in the book.

 No materials (other than tab dividers) may be inserted, taped, pasted, glued, or stapled in the manuals."

This is where this informaiton is posted  https://www.aapc.com/certification/faq.aspx

I would suggest that students print the page at the above link and take it with them to their exam to contest any proctor who disqualifies their books based on handwritten notaitons.


----------



## bfontaine (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a good idea, and PLEASE let the AAPC office know of any problems you have where proctors aren't following the guidelines.  The guidelines are out here on the website.  Handwritten notes are OK in your books as long as they are written in the book itself and not on paper taped or otherwise stuck in.  As far as tabs, they are allowed if all they have is the section headings, no other notes.  The head proctor is supposed to read aloud the proctor instructions before the test begins, so pay attention!!


----------



## Alicia Scott (Jul 8, 2011)

*Be aware*

Be aware of the testing guidelines. Like what was mentioned above you are allowed notes in your manuals. I write all over mine with notes about DX that go along with procedures to save myself time. Knowing your manuals very well helps you on the exam. You don't want to waste time on the exam because you can't find the modifier guidelines in your manual. 

Again, like was mentioned before let the AAPC know about the exam site. One of the wonderful things about the AAPC is that they are here to help you. Ignorance is not bliss. You are not getting anyone in trouble you are helping to correct a mistake. I am sure that site wants to be the best they can be. 

Alicia Scott, CPC


----------

